
How Dropbox ended my search for seamless sync on Linux - apu
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080914-how-dropbox-ended-my-search-for-seamless-sync-on-linux.html
======
Dobbs
I find the idea of dropbox amazing but I don't think I can bring myself to use
it. I realized some time ago that I was moving into a world that I didn't
like. I was closing my self off from my data, my services, and turning myself
over to the control of others. See <http://autonomo.us/> for a blog from this
point of view. (Not my own.)

What I would love is to have an open-source dropbox like tool that can be
installed on my own personal webserver. Maybe thats a project to consider
working on. If my skills extend that far.

Edit: Clarified autonomo.us and fixed a spelling error.

~~~
quaismojo
_What I would love is to have an open-source dropbox like tool that can be
installed on my own personal webserver_

its called "git". its trivial to set up a syncing service using any dvcs

~~~
Hexstream
He mentioned trying this approach and not being satisfied:

"The sweet penguin juice roaring through my veins commanded me to adopt a
needlessly arcane solution, so I started putting all of my article drafts into
a private Bazaar repository on my personal web server. Real men use
distributed version control systems for everything, right? It was
unnecessarily excessive and got cumbersome quickly."

------
apu
Congrats to the Dropbox team for garnering such a glowing review on such a
prominent tech site!

------
aidanf
"seamless sync on Linux"

I wonder if he's tried unison. I've used it for years to keep several mac and
linux boxes in sync. It works beautifully and it's open-source.

<http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/>

------
btw0
I repeat, Dropbox is not what I want unless it provides a command that mounts
the dropbox somewhere in my filesystem, no nautilus at all.

------
jamesbritt
"On Linux, the parts of the Dropbox client software visible to the end user
are implemented as an open source plugin for GNOME's Nautilus file manager."

If you are on KDE and do not care to use Nautilus (I prefer Konqueror myself)
then this is not so attractive. Perhaps in time ...

~~~
tuukkah
As they put it themselves: "Perhaps maybe write your own command line
interface, or a KDE interface."

------
PStamatiou
Directed towards dropbox devs: any chance of letting users specify their own
S3 account? I'm a control-freak like that. Sorry if this has been addressed
somewhere else, I'm out of the loop. -Paul from dinner with 3 of you in SF 4
months ago at that chinese place that only took cash..

------
dnaquin
Cheers. Dropboxers.

